
Justice for Pearl Harbor: How America Assassinated Admiral Yamamoto - welcome_dragon
From Discover on Google https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nationalinterest.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;buzz&#x2F;justice-pearl-harbor-how-america-assassinated-admiral-yamamoto-87041
======
1123581321
This write-up wasn’t bad. I take issue with the title: Pearl Harbor was an act
of war, so there was no “justice” in killing enemies who planned or fought in
the battle (nor was there anything wrong with doing it.)

The author further confused by turning to the subject of drone strikes, which
are only controversial because they are not carried out as part of an actual
war.

~~~
masonic

      Pearl Harbor was an act of war
    

Japan did not declare war until _after_ the Pearl Harbor attack.

~~~
1123581321
True, but the key is that it wasn't civilian murder or terrorism. We did try
Japanese leaders for the timing after the war, so perhaps the term justice is
appropriate for that aspect of Pearl Harbor, but the actual military planning
was appropriate.

~~~
masonic

      it wasn't civilian murder
    

Of the over 2,400 killed, 68 were civilians.

------
atsaloli
[https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/justice-pearl-
harbor-...](https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/justice-pearl-harbor-how-
america-assassinated-admiral-yamamoto-87041)

